

Show HN: On-demand date nights for busy parents - prontodeveloper
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/datenight-mobile/id943512860?mt=8

======
tarr11
Simply tell us your spouse's name, home address, and your babysitters name?

No thanks.

~~~
prontodeveloper
If u use FB/LinkedIn/Google, you have already done this.

